

Ask HN: I want dead-simple Java web app hosting with built in email support - mark_l_watson

I usually run on AWS but I don't really want to have to set up postfix, etc. Suggestions?
======
bluecow
Use third party email like fastmail.fm, google apps for business, or others
and use whatever host you want. (Email is usually pretty cheap from these like
$50/user/year)

------
breathesalt
Google App Engine supports JavaMail.

